# <<<<<Ryderz reinforcement kits and suspension parts>>>>>



## northbay

*<<<<<Ryderz reinforcement kits and suspension parts>>>>>*

*Alright finally trying to get things back on track and up date.He have a new price list and new parts.
If there's something you don't see free to ask. John (aka HELLRAISER‎) still does most of the fab work. 
He just dosent come one here much. We have a CNC plasma machine that makes all of the cuts for the patterns so THat means all cuts will be clean and professional looking. Our shop is located in Bakersfield CA and we do reinforcements Hydraulics and suspension work there.We also do Z racks and build street hoppers street dancer lift kits and air bags here as well.If you need anything done let us,you can Pm me and Ill get back to you as Quickly as possible. 
John and Richard
*


----------



## northbay

*Basic reinforcement kit**-$200 pulse shipping* *add $50 more for front side rails*
(includes rear arches, rear cylinder mounts, front and bottom chest plat with the front pre bent and lower A arms.) 

*full frame kit -$700 pulse shipping*
(right now we only have impala and G-body)

*Rear axle reinforcement $150 pulse shipping* *w/ writing or design in it it $50 more.*

*upper custom A arms **built from scratch street made out of 3/16 $250 w/ bushing and competition made out of 1/4 $300 /with bushings**. With a logo in it it's going to be $50 A A arm *

*Custom battery connectors are $15 a piece and free shipping for 5 or more.*

*Lower adjustable $150 pulse shipping and drop down mounts are **$50

Y bone are $300 and wish bone are $250

Rear lower impala trailing arm's w/ built in show ball is going to $300 Plus shipping
*


----------



## northbay




----------



## northbay




----------



## northbay

Battery connectors will do other designs also.


----------



## northbay

Impala kit with A arms and wish bone


----------



## northbay

full G-body kit


----------



## northbay

this axle we molded and cleaned up to get chromed and engraved


----------



## northbay




----------



## northbay




----------



## northbay

*







]















heres a twist bone built for a 66 impala*


----------



## northbay

"THE TWISTBONE"


----------



## northbay




----------



## northbay




----------



## Dumps

Nice!!!


----------



## northbay




----------



## northbay




----------



## northbay




----------



## northbay




----------



## northbay




----------



## northbay




----------



## northbay

The rear of a Mazda mini truck dancer that will be coming out soon with independent suspension.


----------



## northbay

*Y bone *


----------



## northbay

custom 6 door dually built at ryderz


----------



## northbay

Thanks


----------



## Chicago-n

Ordered some parts today.
good to see some of their work


----------



## BigVics58

northbay said:


> custom 6 door dually built at ryderz


Dam I remember that truck


----------



## LOWRIDER3

Nice work guys. Wish income tax time was here already


----------



## LOWRIDER3

By any chance do you know what a full kit for a gbody cost for shipping to 60142


----------



## StandiN_3_N805

U guys do big body kits stress point wrap


----------



## REGALHILOW

Nice work!


----------



## northbay

Thanks


----------



## northbay

LOWRIDER3 said:


> By any chance do you know what a full kit for a gbody cost for shipping to 60142


$990 to your door


----------



## northbay

StandiN_3_N805 said:


> U guys do big body kits stress point wrap


yes we do


----------



## LOWRIDER3

northbay said:


> $990 to your door


Alright I will hit u guys up soon


----------



## 1lo84regal

wut price do have for a partial wrap for the front of a 91s10? wut does it consit of? shipped to tx 78332


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

good to see you guys back in action'


----------



## northbay

DELTORO HYDRAULICS said:


> good to see you guys back in action'


 Yea its hard to stay away from some thing you love so much.


----------



## northbay

1lo84regal said:


> wut price do have for a partial wrap for the front of a 91s10? wut does it consit of? shipped to tx 78332


Pm sent


----------



## Yuhaten63

How much is the full frame reinforcement kit for a G-Body Shipped to 60505 homie


----------



## LOWRIDER3

GoodTimes4Life said:


> How much is the full frame reinforcement kit for a G-Body Shipped to 60505 homie


You might be looking at the same price as he told me. $990 to your door and I stay in Huntley IL and I see you stay in Aurora IL


----------



## northbay

GoodTimes4Life said:


> How much is the full frame reinforcement kit for a G-Body Shipped to 60505 homie


$990 to you door


----------



## northbay

GoodTimes4Life said:


> How much is the full frame reinforcement kit for a G-Body Shipped to 60505 homie


I just seen that other post but yea the same


----------



## StandiN_3_N805

How much shipped to guadalupe ca 93434


northbay said:


> yes we do


----------



## northbay

StandiN_3_N805 said:


> How much shipped to guadalupe ca 93434


 Shipping to you will be $30 so the basic would be $230 and if you wanted the front side rails it would be an extra $50.


----------



## Yuhaten63

LOWRIDER3 said:


> You might be looking at the same price as he told me. $990 to your door and I stay in Huntley IL and I see you stay in Aurora IL


That's what I kind of figure it was going to be not a bad price. Yea homie I stay in aurora.


----------



## StandiN_3_N805

How long does it take to make the kit nd get it shipped out


northbay said:


> Shipping to you will be $30 so the basic would be $230 and if you wanted the front side rails it would be an extra $50.


----------



## regallowlow187

looks like good quality work at good prices, nice detailed pics and info, would def buy from you if i need a kit :thumbsup:


----------



## WICKED DREAMS

Nice work do u have a ## or tex me 210-380-8311


----------



## cleancut86

Price on full gbody kit shipped to ft worth tx 76105


----------



## northbay

StandiN_3_N805 said:


> How long does it take to make the kit nd get it shipped out


 we try and do or shipping Tuesday and Fridays.usually that day or the next. depends on how back up we are.


----------



## northbay

regallowlow187 said:


> looks like good quality work at good prices, nice detailed pics and info, would def buy from you if i need a kit :thumbsup:


Thank glad to get positive feed back.


----------



## northbay

cleancut86 said:


> Price on full gbody kit shipped to ft worth tx 76105


shipping going to $240 so $940 shipped


----------



## LOWRIDER3

northbay said:


> shipping going to $240 so $940 shipped


What is the weight on the full kits for the gbodys? And what truck companys do u guys use to ship out?


----------



## flaked85

:h5:


----------



## northbay

LOWRIDER3 said:


> What is the weight on the full kits for the gbodys? And what truck companys do u guys use to ship out?[/QUOTE
> pm sent


----------



## 70ways

do you do 70 impala frame kits


----------



## northbay

70ways said:


> do you do 70 impala frame kits


yes


----------



## hurnd8

How much for the impala kit with a a arms n trailing arms shipped to 60087 n what thickness n steel???


----------



## northbay

hurnd8 said:


> How much for the impala kit with a a arms n trailing arms shipped to 60087 n what thickness n steel???


Pm sent


----------



## northbay

heres a couple of stet ups done at RYDERZ


----------



## northbay

heres a pic of the rear cylinder mount reinforcements if your not sure what they look like.


----------



## northbay

Hers the chest plate done in one piece. No heat Its been pre bent and the claps are just to hold it.


----------



## northbay

Just letting everyone know that we ship thought ups and when we send out or full frame kits there's 4 packages that we have to send out. we had some one that has access to a fork lift and found it cheaper to send it freight. If any body wants to set up the shipping will take it to the the shipping house on a pallet for $30. That will pay for the pallet and the warp. Just to let people know.


----------



## LOWRIDER3

northbay said:


> Just letting everyone know that we ship thought ups and when we send out or full frame kits there's 4 packages that we have to send out. we had some one that has access to a fork lift and found it cheaper to send it freight. If any body wants to set up the shipping will take it to the the shipping house on a pallet for $30. That will pay for the pallet and the warp to. Just to let people know.


If you guys decide to use that service with a truck company. My wife works for a company and they are a big company and they have great deals on shipping. Just go to JANATIONWIDE.COM and they will give you a list of companys with their quotes. I got a quote from con-way for only $118. That's a good price


----------



## LOWRIDER3

northbay said:


> Hers the chest plate done in one piece. No heat Its been pre bent and the claps are just to hold it.


That's a nice piece


----------



## onesick_67

Those a arms look nice how much do you guys extend them


----------



## northbay

onesick_67 said:


> Those a arms look nice how much do you guys extend them


1 1/2 inches. Thanks


----------



## onesick_67

sounds good how much all together shipped to modesto ca


----------



## dirty dan

Y'all got kits for big body caddy s and how much for the battery hold down bar with caddy symbol on it


----------



## LOWRIDER3

If I wanted to get my upper and lower control arms reinforced by you guys how much would it cost? I would send them out to you guys but does it matter if they are rusty?


----------



## LOWRIDER3

northbay said:


> Hers the chest plate done in one piece. No heat Its been pre bent and the claps are just to hold it.


And also can you guys bend all the chest plates around the front cross member?


----------



## northbay

LOWRIDER3 said:


> If you guys decide to use that service with a truck company. My wife works for a company and they are a big company and they have great deals on shipping. Just go to JANATIONWIDE.COM and they will give you a list of companys with their quotes. I got a quote from con-way for only $118. That's a good price


:thumbsup:


----------



## northbay

onesick_67 said:


> sounds good how much all together shipped to modesto ca


 whats the zip


----------



## northbay

dirty dan said:


> Y'all got kits for big body caddy s and how much for the battery hold down bar with caddy symbol on it


 we do have a big body kit and ill have to get the price, we havent made one up yet for a caddi symbol but we can.


----------



## onesick_67

modesto ca 95351


----------



## northbay

LOWRIDER3 said:


> And also can you guys bend all the chest plates around the front cross member?


 we usually only pre bend the front piece cause thats going to be the hardest.


----------



## northbay

LOWRIDER3 said:


> If I wanted to get my upper and lower control arms reinforced by you guys how much would it cost? I would send them out to you guys but does it matter if they are rusty?


It dosent madder if there rusty and ill get a price by tomorrow.


----------



## LOWRIDER3

northbay said:


> we usually only pre bend the front piece cause thats going to be the hardest.


Ok sounds good


----------



## onesick_67

95351


----------



## northbay

onesick_67 said:


> 95351


$330 to you door


----------



## Hoppn62

northbay said:


> Impala kit with A arms and wish bone


is that my order


----------



## KAKALAK

northbay said:


>


looks cool!


----------



## northbay

Hoppn62 said:


> Is that my order


I think this one went to Canada the guy order 2 sets of everything.


----------



## northbay

KAKALAK said:


> looks cool!


Took a while to make, on a 66 there not much you can do to get a high lock up. Art is happy with it.


----------



## northbay

All Pms repiled to.


----------



## unforgiven50insp

You do chrome plating? Looking to have some A-arms made.(I have cores) But would like em chrome. Possible?


----------



## northbay

unforgiven50insp said:


> You do chrome plating? Looking to have some A-arms made.(I have cores) But would like em chrome. Possible?


we do A arms but dont do chrome plating.


----------



## LOWRIDER3

Hey northay did you ever find out what it would cost me to get my control arms reinforced?


----------



## cuttytrippin28

northbay said:


>


How much plain shipped to south carolina 29687


----------



## northbay

cuttytrippin28 said:


> How much plain shipped to south carolina 29687


pm sent


----------



## northbay

KAKALAK said:


> looks cool!


yea it too john a min to come up with that.


----------



## DeeLoc

what all comes in the towncar frame kit? got any pics of it?


----------



## northbay

DeeLoc said:


> what all comes in the towncar frame kit? got any pics of it?


includes rear arches, rear cylinder mounts, front and bottom chest plat with the front pre bent and lower A arms and for $50 more will send the front side frame rails. No I dont have any pics of a Lincoln yet.


----------



## WICKED DREAMS

Need your number. Pm me. Thanks


----------



## 1963Tray

Can you PM me a price for a partial kit for a 63 shipped to 43068?


----------



## northbay

PM sent


----------



## juan85buick

:thumbsup:those r nice pm me price on these gt upper a-arms for a g-body with 1- 1 1/2 ext


----------



## northbay

juan85buick said:


> :thumbsup:those r nice pm me price on these gt upper a-arms for a g-body with 1- 1 1/2 ext


pm sent


----------



## CROWDS91

i need a kit for 2001 loncoln towncar ill pick it up asap


----------



## PEPSI_559

CALL ME NEED TO ASK A ?? AND GET A PRICE PREFER TALKING BUSINESS ON PHONE.. 559-761-7645 THANX GILBERT..


----------



## Brown Society Tulare

:nicoderm:


----------



## northbay

If anybody need any thing special made let me know :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDER3

Hey how much for all 4 sides of the front cross member and the rear arches?


----------



## outlawcrewcab

If I buy partial wrap can I upgrade to
Full wrap at later time. Or are kits diffrent?


----------



## 85 cc

looking for a kit for a 67 caprice. plus lower a arm plate. dont need the center of the frame. just front and rear. thanks


----------



## northbay

outlawcrewcab said:


> If I buy partial wrap can I upgrade to
> Full wrap at later time. Or are kits diffrent?


yes you would be able to up grade later on


----------



## northbay

85 cc said:


> looking for a kit for a 67 caprice. plus lower a arm plate. dont need the center of the frame. just front and rear. thanks


Yes we have a kit for you and Its $250 for that kit


----------



## northbay

LOWRIDER3 said:


> Hey how much for all 4 sides of the front cross member and the rear arches?[/QUOTE sent pm


----------



## LOWRIDER3

Ryderz Hydraulics great guys to deal with.


----------



## ford rx7

looking for a basic g body kit plus side rails and drop mounts and axle kit not sure what i want for a design yet also i didnt see a price for g body adjustable uppers. all shipped to 67213 thanks


----------



## sippncld1z

Northbay....prices for 66' impala kits shipped to 91764?


----------



## northbay

LOWRIDER3 said:


> Ryderz Hydraulics great guys to deal with.


Thanks


----------



## northbay

ford rx7 said:


> looking for a basic g body kit plus side rails and drop mounts and axle kit not sure what i want for a design yet also i didnt see a price for g body adjustable uppers. all shipped to 67213 thanks


Pm sent


----------



## DUB562

how much for a lay and play for my 64 impala.


----------



## LoloGP79

How much for a full g body kit shipped to 40504?


----------



## outlawcrewcab

Any updates on prices. Cash burning hole in my pocket


----------



## juan85buick

do u got a reinforcement kt for a 74 monte carlo if so hw much...? thanks


----------



## JESSE R

Do you guys sell parts like seals if u do i need a super seal??


----------



## LOWRIDER3

Does anybody have john's number on here.AKA HELLRAISER


----------



## outlawcrewcab

Yea anyone know how to get ahold of them. There website down and I still haven't heard back on prices in 2 weeks


----------



## northbay

outlawcrewcab said:


> Yea anyone know how to get ahold of them. There website down and I still haven't heard back on prices in 2 weeks


sorry computer was down and got really busy, I sent you a pm


----------



## northbay

uffin:


----------



## northbay

juan85buick said:


> do u got a reinforcement kt for a 74 monte carlo if so hw much...? thanks


*Basic reinforcement kit**-$200 pulse shipping* *add $50 more for front side rails*
(includes rear arches, rear cylinder mounts, front and bottom chest plat with the front pre bent and lower A arms.)


----------



## THEE805RAIDER

Kit for 97 town car...basic....my Lower arms are already done...swap for the front side rails..? Price..thx pm me


----------



## LOWRIDER3

Here is a pic of my pieces of metal I got got today. Great looking pieces. Nice clean cuts


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

Looking for reinforce kit for 1972 monte


----------



## THEE805RAIDER

Northbay..I pm'd you..! you got a number?


----------



## MCWCUSTOMS

PM'd Let me know...


----------



## GENUINE CUSTOMS WORKS

what is the website


----------



## Happs 83

northbay said:


> full G-body kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE- SAY BRO I NEED THE FULL G BODY KIT ....HOW DO I GET A HOLD OF U TO TALK MORE ABOUT IT ....


----------



## LOWRIDER3

661-344-0562 his name is john


----------



## pimpk1973

How much for a complete g body kit to 99701?


----------



## northbay

pimpk1973 said:


> How much for a complete g body kit to 99701?


 I sent you a pm


----------



## northbay

MR LUXURIOUS said:


> Looking for reinforce kit for 1972 monte


 We do have kits for 73 monte carlo.


----------



## northbay

GENUINE CUSTOMS WORKS said:


> what is the website


we still have to up date the web site


----------



## 83caddyhopper

Do you guys have upper A-arm kits?


----------



## northbay

83caddyhopper said:


> Do you guys have upper A-arm kits?


pm sent


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

Full frame kit for a 93 lincoln what's included thankx


----------



## Callejeros C.C.

How much for partial for a gbody 81 Regal


----------



## northbay

*Basic reinforcement kit**-$200 pulse shipping* *add $50 more for front side rails*
(includes rear arches, rear cylinder mounts, front and bottom chest plat with the front pre bent and lower A arms.) 

*full frame kit -$700 pulse shipping*
(right now we only have impala and G-body)

*Rear axle reinforcement $150 pulse shipping* *w/ writing or design in it it $50 more.*

*upper custom A arms **built from scratch street made out of 3/16 $250 w/ bushing and competition made out of 1/4 $300 /with bushings**. With a logo in it it's going to be $50 A A arm *

*Custom battery connectors are $15 a piece and free shipping for 5 or more.*

*Lower adjustable $150 pulse shipping and drop down mounts are **$50

Y bone are $300 and wish bone are $250

Rear lower impala trailing arm's w/ built in show ball is going to $300 Plus shipping*


----------



## Still Hated

How much for a full kit for a 96 Towncar..


----------



## blesone86

do u build lower a arms 4 gbodys? looking 4 a set of uppers and lowers 1in extention..if u do how much? thanx


----------



## billu427

How About One For 83 Lincoln mark VI


----------



## sd64impala

Do you have a picture of your wishbones?


----------



## Fleetwood Slim

northbay said:


> Battery connectors will do other designs also.


 do you or can you, do a cadillac logo?


----------



## EIGHT BALL

POST A NUMBER TO CALL YOU AT. WOULD RATHER NOT MAKE ORDERS OR ANY THING ON INTERNET


----------



## hstntx713

Whats the ticket on just the side rails all the way around shipped to 77041. Dont want to buy a full sheet of material just to have a lot leftover. Thanks


----------



## ryderz

how much for a mexican that can spell correctly..?? its plus not pulse...jackass..!! free bump ryderz hydraulics in da house..!!!


----------



## $piff

Pics of wishbone


----------



## Happs 83

Can somebody lace me upp on wut a wishbones for ... Never heard of it it ...looks tripped out though


----------



## 87oldscutty

Happs 83 said:


> Can somebody lace me upp on wut a wishbones for ... Never heard of it it ...looks tripped out though


Making wishes :dunno:


----------



## jcutty

need front frame pieces and rearend plate how much picked up


----------



## jcutty

for a 92 towncar


----------



## Happs 83

87oldscutty said:


> Making wishes :dunno:


I meant twistbone


----------



## HELLRAISER

Still Hated said:


> How much for a full kit for a 96 Towncar..


We dont have it sorry.


----------



## HELLRAISER

blesone86 said:


> do u build lower a arms 4 gbodys? looking 4 a set of uppers and lowers 1in extention..if u do how much? thanx


$500.00 plus shipping for the kit but they are 1 1/2 inch extention.


----------



## HELLRAISER

billu427 said:


> How About One For 83 Lincoln mark VI


What exactly do you want?


----------



## HELLRAISER

Fleetwood Slim said:


> do you or can you, do a cadillac logo?


Yes, I can I would just need battery dimensions from post to post so I know where the holes go.


----------



## HELLRAISER

hstntx713 said:


> Whats the ticket on just the side rails all the way around shipped to 77041. Dont want to buy a full sheet of material just to have a lot leftover. Thanks


For what type car?


----------



## HELLRAISER

ryderz said:


> how much for a mexican that can spell correctly..?? its plus not pulse...jackass..!! free bump ryderz hydraulics in da house..!!!


Be nice


----------



## HELLRAISER

Happs 83 said:


> Can somebody lace me upp on wut a wishbones for ... Never heard of it it ...looks tripped out though


It replaces the banana bar and pan hard bar on the X frame. It helps keep the rear end center as the back goes up and down.


----------



## HELLRAISER

jcutty said:


> need front frame pieces and rearend plate how much picked up


Front frame pieces are $60.00 and rear end plate $150.00 plain or $200.00 custom


----------



## arloarias1

How much for all stress points and belly reinforcement plate..for a 85 caprice to 92234


----------



## Don Pedro

_I haven't seen my order yet and never got a tracking number?_


----------



## kandypaint

LOWRIDER3 said:


> If I wanted to get my upper and lower control arms reinforced by you guys how much would it cost? I would send them out to you guys but does it matter if they are rusty?


x2......

i need this too


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda

Placed my order yesterday....


----------



## bgcutty8463

Placed order


----------



## kandypaint

I want to get my upper and lower control arms reinforced, extended, how much would it cost? I would send them out to you......63


----------



## kandypaint

???????


----------



## HELLRAISER

kandypaint said:


> I want to get my upper and lower control arms reinforced, extended, how much would it cost? I would send them out to you......63


$400 plus shipping and I would need you to send me both your upper and lower arms


----------



## THEE805RAIDER

do you have a facebook page...with your work?


----------



## WIZATIT

Need it for a 1979 Malibu, full frame wrap



QUOTE=northbay;16277887]*Basic reinforcement kit**-$200 pulse shipping* *add $50 more for front side rails*
(includes rear arches, rear cylinder mounts, front and bottom chest plat with the front pre bent and lower A arms.) 

*full frame kit -$700 pulse shipping*
(right now we only have impala and G-body)

*Rear axle reinforcement $150 pulse shipping* *w/ writing or design in it it $50 more.*

*upper custom A arms **built from scratch street made out of 3/16 $250 w/ bushing and competition made out of 1/4 $300 /with bushings**. With a logo in it it's going to be $50 A A arm *

*Custom battery connectors are $15 a piece and free shipping for 5 or more.*

*Lower adjustable $150 pulse shipping and drop down mounts are **$50

Y bone are $300 and wish bone are $250

Rear lower impala trailing arm's w/ built in show ball is going to $300 Plus shipping
*[/QUOTE]


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda

Received my boxes from ryderz today can't wait to get off & open them up. Thanks hellraiser for doing great business! !


----------



## christian1994

how much for the full frame kit shipped to Hayward CA for a G-body?


----------



## christian1994

how can i order?


----------



## sergio187

How much for a basic kit for gbody to 46312


----------



## krysler300

Can you guys do a 76 Glasshouse?


----------



## redboy104

WHATS YOUR PRICE FOR A REINFORCEMENT KIT FOR AN 86 CAPRICE CLASSIC? ALSO LOOKING TO MOLD AND EXTEND MY UPPER ND LOWER A ARMS.


----------



## HELLRAISER

christian1994 said:


> how can i order?


pm sent.


----------



## HELLRAISER

sergio187 said:


> How much for a basic kit for gbody to 46312


pm sent.


----------



## HELLRAISER

krysler300 said:


> Can you guys do a 76 Glasshouse?


As in you bring to the shop or as in a kit for frame to send out?


----------



## 85eldoCE

Stress points for a caddy to 28213


----------



## 85eldoCE

:banghead:


----------



## 309whiteboy

man im digging that twist bone! thata the first time I have seen that. good work guys:thumbsup:


northbay said:


> "THE TWISTBONE"


----------



## bgcutty8463

rear axle reinforcement to 32547


----------



## jayscustoms

northbay said:


> Impala kit with A arms and wish bone


wuts price on this


----------



## crxtreme

northbay said:


> includes rear arches, rear cylinder mounts, front and bottom chest plat with the front pre bent and lower A arms and for $50 more will send the front side frame rails. No I dont have any pics of a Lincoln yet.


How much for a town car kit shipped to Washington 98245?


----------



## HELLRAISER

85eldoCE said:


> Stress points for a caddy to 28213


pm sent.


----------



## HELLRAISER

309whiteboy said:


> man im digging that twist bone! thata the first time I have seen that. good work guys:thumbsup:


thanks


----------



## HELLRAISER

bgcutty8463 said:


> rear axle reinforcement to 32547


$150 plus shipping or $200 customized plus shipping. Its for gbody right?


----------



## HELLRAISER

jayscustoms said:


> wuts price on this


pm sent.


----------



## Purple Haze

TTT for the homie John..


----------



## aguilera620

Can you guys make custom switch plates?


----------



## jose510ss

How much for a basic reinforcement g body kit with front side rails rail but no Aarms shipped to 94577


----------



## bgcutty8463

Rear end. Reinforcements for gbody to 32547


----------



## alamadre

HELLRAISER said:


> pm sent.


Price for 64 impala. ...full kit and partial to 85756


----------



## dirty dan

How much for axel renforcement pice for a 94 big body that says our style ship to tex 79772 if can hit me up direct 432 940 4877 and what's the turn around time


----------



## droptop63

how much for g body kit shipped to 79072


----------



## goinlow

looking for prices for a 84 Caddy Rwd Full size...
- upper and lower control arm kit
- rear differential plate plain
- rear frame rails
shipped to 19464

Thanks,
Luis


----------



## HELLRAISER

droptop63 said:


> how much for g body kit shipped to 79072


pm sent.


----------



## HELLRAISER

goinlow said:


> looking for prices for a 84 Caddy Rwd Full size...
> - upper and lower control arm kit
> - rear differential plate plain
> - rear frame rails
> shipped to 19464
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Luis


pm sent.


----------



## DEWEY

Do a arms come already molded?


----------



## HELLRAISER

STREET HUSTLE said:


> Do a arms come already molded?


pm sent


----------



## HELLRAISER

Check out my new thread
:thumbsup:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/13-hydraulics/387090-new-ryderz-exclusive-designs.html


----------



## _Wedo_

northbay said:


> full G-body kit


How much


----------



## CE 707

Ttt


----------



## 1jzvip

Do you have a kit for a 1971 monte carlo? if so how much shipped to 40165? If not will/can you build one? Theres alot of guys with 70-72 monte carlos that would love a full kit. Plus you can use it on other car frames to. Like the chevelle cutless ect....


----------



## umlolo

Bump


----------



## iconzpres

I have a '97 Grand Marquis. How much for front and rear stress point panels, and axle reinforcement to 60402?


----------



## iconzpres

Also need lower A-arms as well.


----------



## 1SIKMAG

Got my kit. Quick shipping. Sent a tracker. Nesters ok in my book.


----------



## 77cutty SURPREME brougham

I need A-Arms extended 1 inch and reinforced molded and chromed 
For 1996 big body cadillac


----------



## tlc64impala

Anyone heard from them lately ?


----------



## 77cutty SURPREME brougham

Saturday texted John bout my a arms nester idk


----------



## jorge 817

Do you guys have a full kit for a 79 lincoln continental mark v 2 door if so how much shipped to 76110?


----------



## reynaldo

How much for a partial kit for a 87 Cadillac fleetwood sent to 98230


----------



## bluburban

Full g body kit shipped to Texas 79045


----------



## Sethokc14

How much for a partial g body wrap and do yall make battery racks? I need one made too. Also how much for them shipped to 73112 if you can make the rack pm me to I got a certain layout I want. Thanks homie good ass work too


----------



## Low64poncho

Hello. I'm thinking of juicing my 64 poncho. It's a full size frame. Do you have reinforcement kits for it?


----------



## EliasG

Yeah, whats up with the xframe kits?


----------



## 76regal

Do you a kit for 76 regal ?


----------



## Emanuel2364

Can you give me a quote for a G body . I only need the whole outer and inner and cross member 3/16 also the shock mounts shipped to 18301 please thank you.


----------



## Emanuel2364

Pm price to 18301


----------



## 63sedan

how much for a 63 impala full frame kit shipped to ohio?


----------



## cheechhydros

How much for a G body 3/16 full frame wrap shipped to 78573 in mission texas.


----------



## Emanuel2364

Emanuel2364 said:


> Pm price to 18301


Any price yet to 18301thank


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

Still around?


----------



## 402ryder

I'd like to no to I'd like to get my frame kit I paid for a year ago!


----------



## NIMSTER64

How much for a full kit for a 1983cadillac Fleetwood brougham coupe


----------



## 63pala

I know this is an old thread, but are these guys still around? I would like to buy some reinforce plates for my 63 too. Any help?


----------



## xavier84

Still in business homie? would love a full wrap kit for an 84 b body(caddy coupe) shipped to 55303


----------



## smokeme420

Anything for an 02' Blazer?


----------

